# hoop tech quick change system



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. Does anyone know if the hoop tech quick change windows (the ones used with sticky backing) will fit/work with the hoop tech clamp system frame/arms? The clamp windows and qucik change windows look like they attach in the same way... --Liz


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Now you knew the answer even before you asked the question. They certainly could have made them interchangeable but then you wouldn't have to buy as much. I have both sets and use them all of the time.

But why does everybody insist on using sticky back with the quick change frames? I don't. Instead I use the clam clip clamps to hold the backing nice and tight on the frame and then use another clam clip or just a regular old office clamp to hold the material in place.

Dave


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. Guess I'm an optimist! Have you ever tried to plug the QC hoop onto the clamp arm? I emailed a retailer with the same question and was told that the QC arms WOULD fit. All I want is a window for sleeves--4x11-ish. As for the clam clamps, I'm with you. I started long ago (when all I had was my lovely HV Designer 1--best machine ever!) using small clamps and just the base of my hoops. 

Thanks for the response. 
Liz


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok. I tried again to see if it really could fit. If you turn the QC frame over you can get it to slide far enough in that it can be tightened by the knob on the ICTCS (I had originally had it right side up) but there isn't anything to really hold it rigid and it can twist from left to right. The QC arm has a couple of indexing pins that mate up with two holes on the QC frame to keep it from twisting and the ICTCS has slot on either side that the bottom part of the clamp frame slides into to keep it rigid.

So I still say that it won't work with the ICTCS arms.

Dave


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for trying it again. You've saved me time and $$, and for that I am grateful. --Liz


----------

